# How much flowers is too much?



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 29, 2020)

idk you guys i feel pressure now that dreams are coming because my island is kinda overgrown with hybrids  feeling a bit insecure when i watch island tours and i see they manage their space so well with so little flowers


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 29, 2020)

When literally every inch of your island is just flowers. Make paths with flowers! 

You could just move them all together and buffer them with cliffs and call it flower valley. 

I think too many flowers when you start storing them in places because you don't know what to do with them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2020)

there is no such things as too many flowers


----------



## Corrie (Jul 29, 2020)

My island is covered and I still haven't found my too many flowers limit!


----------



## TheSillyPuppy (Jul 29, 2020)

The limit does not exist!  My rule of thumb is still being able to navigate throughout my island without worrying about sprinting and trampling over flowers.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 29, 2020)

Sharksheep said:


> When literally every inch of your island is just flowers. Make paths with flowers!
> 
> You could just move them all together and buffer them with cliffs and call it flower valley.
> 
> I think too many flowers when you start storing them in places because you don't know what to do with them.



my paths are generally flower paths, and i was ok with it until i saw several island tours and noticed how they’re able to fit more areas and furniture because they sacrificed by not having too many flowers. maybe i could still keep some of them and then other areas just have less. because some paths have 2 layers of flowers on the side PLUS fencing or bushes.


----------



## Sheep Villager (Jul 29, 2020)

I've heard flowers cause frame drops when really out of control so I personally try to keep on top of removing any unwanted flowers after rain.

I actually find it calming to patrol my island after it rains to do some clean up. Pretty sure I'm in the minority on this.​


----------



## LuchaSloth (Jul 29, 2020)

If the flowers are arranged in a nice way, I don't think there can be "too many". That said...I have seen people who just have them all over the place in attempts to breed hybrids, and...yeah...that doesn't look too great. Lol. I think you need intentional groupings of colors and patterns in order to avoid looking cluttered.


----------



## oak (Jul 29, 2020)

My island is insanely covered in flowers. I see people decorate their area with only like 5 flowers all scattered around but that's not my style. Plus they breed so easy so I have an abundance.


----------



## Uffe (Jul 29, 2020)

Well, maybe they'll think you have a very pretty island.


----------



## Imbri (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I've heard flowers cause frame drops when really out of control so I personally try to keep on top of removing any unwanted flowers after rain.
> 
> I actually find it calming to patrol my island after it rains to do some clean up. Pretty sure I'm in the minority on this.​


I do the same thing. New spawns are removed. Sometimes I swap colors around, since that's fun.

As for too many, that's depends on the person. I don't want it too overgrown around my house, which is forested, but my villager neighborhoods are literally wall-to-wall checkerboards of either tulips or pansies.


----------



## Alicia (Jul 29, 2020)

I mean I'm decorating my island with a lot of flowers scattered in different areas. I'm going for a more "natural" look though so I can get away with it.
I do have a bunch of extra hybrids just cluttering up one area of my island that I want to remove before I make a dream island though.


----------



## SheepMareep (Jul 29, 2020)

Never too many unless you feel as though there are! One trick i learned to keep flowers contained in an area without adding trees/fences/etc. is to create a fully transparent design and put it on the ground around them c: the design keeps them from growing and doesn't change anything!


----------



## Nodokana (Jul 29, 2020)

I feel like it's dependent of which direction you're taking for the design of your island--urban, rural, etc... I've seen beautiful islands covered with fields of flowers and some with not much flowers. In my opinion I did use not much flowers around my island since I wanted to decorate more with custom designs / paths and furniture. Too much flowers for me is when you do not see any future plans of where to put the flowers and just start selling them.


----------



## Sharksheep (Jul 29, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> my paths are generally flower paths, and i was ok with it until i saw several island tours and noticed how they’re able to fit more areas and furniture because they sacrificed by not having too many flowers. maybe i could still keep some of them and then other areas just have less. because some paths have 2 layers of flowers on the side PLUS fencing or bushes.



I wasn't talking about a path lined with flowers. I was talking about instead of laying down a path, it's just filled in with white cosmos bracket with flowers of a different type/colors.

Maybe you can use some garden inspo if you think you have too make flowers? You can mix flowers and furniture to make some sort of garden cafe/party area.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Jul 29, 2020)

Sheep Villager said:


> I've heard flowers cause frame drops when really out of control so I personally try to keep on top of removing any unwanted flowers after rain.
> 
> I actually find it calming to patrol my island after it rains to do some clean up. Pretty sure I'm in the minority on this.​


the game does lag when a certain area is covered in flowers but honestly it's a small price to pay for a true flowery paradise


----------



## CJ8080 (Jul 29, 2020)

Flowers are the best i dont think you can have too many if you ask me! They really make an island from ordinary to incredible


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 29, 2020)

When the game starts to lag lol


----------



## Mick (Jul 29, 2020)

At one point most of the unused ground in my town was flowers, and they were spreading onto the paths I like to take. That was the limit for me.

Now I have dug up most of them, and have flower patches in places that are blocked off with furniture, fencing, patterns and/or cliffs to prevent them from multiplying ever again.

So yes, there is a limit for me, and I have enough flowers.


----------



## Hobowire (Jul 29, 2020)

I have a giant field and boxed it in with paths and clear custom design.  I like have room to run and catch bugs.  It's everything I cannot get in the city. 

I dont mind having a lot of flowers.


----------



## Odette (Jul 29, 2020)

My island is heavily under construction atm, and I was using the south west corner as a small hybrid breeding ground... Yeah, that quickly got out of control, and now it looks like a huge colour palette exploded in that area. I really need to find the motivation to get rid of them, but honestly it's such a daunting task, and I keep putting it off. Seriously, I wish removing flowers was as fast and easy as it was in previous games, though tbh I'm probably just using that as an excuse for my current state of laziness.


----------



## Arckaniel (Jul 29, 2020)

lol I have the same problem before but now I placed every single flower I have on my beach atm that way it won't be hard to terraform my island + it won't breed more flowers, I have so many flowers before that it occupied all the space I have on my beach and even have to throw some just because I don't have any space left for it anymore lol, now it's starting to have bald spots (lol idk how to call it) in my beaches since I'm already adding flowers on my finished terraformed areas, still a lot of flowers however so once I'm done terraforming I'd probably giveaway every extra flowers I have left on my beach! The limit of flowers does not exist however if you're someone who doesn't use flowers that much (me for example), I suggest you to organize your flowers asap that way it won't overrun your island cuz that takes a while to transfer, took me hours to do, but it's a good thing I have some people help lol


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 30, 2020)

i might clean up later today then upload my dream. idk omg my island is a bit messy. i'll take criticism though, i want you to be blunt if you think i have too many flowers. my island isn't really heavily designed with terraforming so the areas that are open, i covered it with flowers so they aren't empty. i'm still keeping certain areas open in case of future updates and for other seasonal areas next time.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside (Jul 30, 2020)

tfw you have too many flowers so your game c h u g s


----------



## BluebearL (Jul 30, 2020)

There is no such thing as too many flowers!


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 30, 2020)

Two. 2 flowers.


----------



## DeltaLoraine (Jul 30, 2020)

All the flowers!! And I feel insecure about my town too, but I think it's fun to put your town up there even when it's unfinished to you. Because then you can post an update and show where you changed stuff! That's how I'm playing it anyway


----------



## InstantNoodles (Jul 30, 2020)

I don't have that many flowers on my island because it drove me crazy when they would keep breeding as I TT-ed. As a result, I put custom paths around the flowers and now I've got them under control lol


----------



## fuzzdebell (Jul 30, 2020)

When you start searching for plant removal services, lol! I'm verrry slowly rearranging my flowers. They are still everywhere but manageable.


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 30, 2020)

my island is COVERED in flowers, I have them in litterally every empty spot I have (I actually don't even have empty spots, I don't even get the gold spot on the ground because of this lol) there is no such thing as too many flowers for me! 

I wouldn't feel insecure about opening your island for others to see, it's all for fun after all ^-^



Spoiler: flower island






























you get the vibe LOL


----------



## Clock (Jul 30, 2020)

Well before my island was overrun by flowers, it would be all over the place.
My game would also lag because of this, so I had to get rid of the non hybrids.


----------



## Underneath The Stars (Jul 30, 2020)

DawnAri said:


> my island is COVERED in flowers, I have them in litterally every empty spot I have (I actually don't even have empty spots, I don't even get the gold spot on the ground because of this lol) there is no such thing as too many flowers for me!
> 
> I wouldn't feel insecure about opening your island for others to see, it's all for fun after all ^-^
> 
> ...



i get the vibe because this is how my paths are omg. i still manage/tend to my flowers by selling regular ones, and then the hybrids i plant on the beach (even tho i know have to deal with this too soon)

i do like the flowers anyway, because there’s only so much tables and benches we can put outside til it starts to look so repetitive.


----------



## DawnAri (Jul 30, 2020)

Underneath The Stars said:


> i get the vibe because this is how my paths are omg. i still manage/tend to my flowers by selling regular ones, and then the hybrids i plant on the beach (even tho i know have to deal with this too soon)
> 
> i do like the flowers anyway, because there’s only so much tables and benches we can put outside til it starts to look so repetitive.


lmaoo I feel the same way about repetitive furniture, how many sitting spots can an island need?
they sit on the ground most of the time anyway!

I also put custom designs of little flowers over my paths here and there,
that way it blends together with the flowers next to it ^-^

I do want to get rid of a few big flower spots I have (like the pink hybrids by my entrance), but I also like it the way it is now
and aboutspare hybrids... I gave many away because I wanted to free up my beach and actually use it, 
but I stil have some hidden among my fruit trees because I don't want to sell them lol


----------



## Barney (Jul 30, 2020)

Some of my favourite sections of my island are where I placed custom stone patterns down to create a broken path look, with flowers growing through in other sections of the path - it reminds me of places I used to love discovering as a child, where nature has reclaimed an area for herself.


----------



## Chris (Jul 30, 2020)

When the game lags.

I need to clean-up my flowers for this reason.


----------



## Jhine7 (Jul 30, 2020)

Can't go wrong with too many flowers! Even though I don't have many myself.


----------

